# Tarpon 120 or 140



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a kayak to hunt and fish out of. I've been looking at the Wilderness Tarpon 120 and 140. I also was looking at the heritage 14. Are the tarpons that much better for the money?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I guess that's more of a personal answer, kind of like what's better Ford or Chevy. If you don't want to spend a lot the Heritage Redfish may be a better buy.
I have the Tarpon 140 and I've got to say that for me it is everything I wanted in a kayak.
The Tarpon has some upgrades that IMO make it a better deal, the Slide-Trax system, the hatches and placement of them, the seat is better (adjustable), etc.
I suggest going somewhere that will let you demo the both of them and see which one gives you the most for the money you want to spend.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I sold a Ocean Kayak Trident 13 to a fellow that wanted a yak to hunt with. He said that he wanted it for the rod pod hatch so he could put his gun in the hull and stay dry. That may be a better option for hunting than a tarpon. I have a T120 and a T160, while they are both nice boats, I just don't know where I would put a rifle to go hunting.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a heritage 14 and I stay drier than a tarpon 140. It's wider so it's more stable, but not as fast as the tarpon. Better deal for the money IMHO


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Tarpon 160 and I love it for fishing in the gulf. I can't stand up in it though. If you are looking for a kayak for fishing and hunting, check out the new Native Slayer 14. It has a large load capacity and you can stand up in it. It also has a front tankwell that you can cover. I want one real bad for multi tasking. Ohhh, and Pensacola Kayak and Sail has one and a demo you can try out.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Check out the Jackson Cuda 12 I would definitely use one of those for hunting.


----------

